# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Space Fury (shmup SF un peu RPG)

## superoger

Yo !
Je vous présente un nouveau projet, qui va me prendre un peu de temps mais que je compte évidemment mener à bien. Sur les traces de mon précédent essai de shoot them up et afin d'en retirer le bénéfice de l'expérience je récidive en visant un peu plus haut : un shmup avec un peu de craft et des éléments de RPG. Un peu de gestion du vaisseau, de gestion d'équipage, une histoire rigolote espérons le. Plus d'action, plus de rythme, plus de variété, plus de fantaisie. Peut-être que ce sera même un jeu correct !
Pour l'instant ça ressemble à ça :






L'histoire : Cassandra est amoureuse de John John John, un obscur petit personnel de bord de vaisseau de croisière qui se rêve pilote. John John John est amoureux de Cassandra, fille de bonne famille qui n’a guère à se préoccuper pour son avenir matériel. Elle croit en John John John et en ses capacités de pilote, et décide donc sur un coup de tête d’acheter un vaisseau pour qu’il puisse mener sa barque comme un grand. Ils partent ainsi à l’aventure (c’est aussi une fille qui aime l’aventure) avec un vaisseau tout neuf afin de chercher des missions temporaires et lucratives. Pourtant tout n’est pas rose. Cassandra est généreuse mais un poil capricieuse et très exigeante, voire hystérique et incontrôlable à l’occasion. Et John John John a la pression : il se doit d’être performant pour au moins rembourser le vaisseau à sa dulcinée (question de fierté), voire s’accomplir comme mâle en lui offrant un cadeau clinquant : un appartement de standing sur le satellite people Clavius 68. Va t'il réussir à gagner assez de pognon ?

----------


## UndeadThings

ça a l'air pas mal, mais faut qu'il sois jouable pour être sur.

Sinon, c'est codé en quoi?

----------


## raaaahman

Scrolling horizontal et vaisseau en vue du dessus, c'est assez perturbant. Sinon bon courage!  ::):

----------


## superoger

J'utilise Game Maker, je ne connais que ça et j'ai déjà bien du mal à le domestiquer :D

En fait l'écran que j'ai pris ne correspond pas à une phase de shoot mais à des missions où on se promène d'un endroit à l'autre et où on peut tourner dans tous les sens.
En gros on aura d'un côté les séquences de shoot en scrolling vertical normal qui représenteront les longs trajets d'une base à l'autre, et après plus localement pour des missions plus variées on aura ce système vaguement à la GTA époque 2d.

----------

